#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Mηχανικός Υποστήριξης Πωλήσεων (Sales Support Engineer)

## ΥΑΛΟΔΟΜΗ

*                                                           ΥΑΛΟΔΟΜΗ 
**Όμιλος εταιρειών που εξειδικεύεται στην επεξεργασία υαλοπινάκων, ζητά να καλύψει τη θέση* 
*MHX**ΑΝΙΚΟΣ* *ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗΣ* *ΠΩΛΗΣΕΩΝ*
*(SALES SUPPORT ENGINEER)*
(για το εργοστάσιο στο Μαρκόπουλο Αττικής)

*Ο ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΥΠΟΨΗΦΙΟΣ:*

ΤΕΙ/ΑΕΙ  τεχνικής κατεύθυνσηςΆριστη γνώση της Αγγλικής γλώσσας και χρήσης Η/Υ.Εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις και δίπλωμα οδήγησηςΠροϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 2 έτη σε αντίστοιχη θέση στις πωλήσεις ή στη ΒιομηχανίαΣυνέπεια και εργατικότητα, ευχάριστη προσωπικότητα, ομαδικό πνεύμαΕπικέντρωση στο ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ/ΣΤΟΧΟΆνεση στη χρήση και αξιοποίηση Η/Υ, προγραμμάτων κειμένου, υπολογισμών και σχεδίασηςΙκανότητα προγραμματισμού & συντονισμού εργασιών χωρίς επίβλεψη.Αναλυτική σκέψη & ικανότητα λύσης προβλημάτων, γρήγορη αντίληψη και προσαρμοστικότηταΚίνητρο για πωλήσεις, ικανότητες παρουσίασης, έμφαση στην τελειότητα, υψηλή ενεργητικότητα, διαπραγματευτικές ικανότητες, συνεχής επιδίωξη επίτευξης στόχων πωλήσεων, δημιουργικότητα, σχεδιασμός πωλήσεων, ανάπτυξη πρωτοβουλίαςΑνεπτυγμένη ικανότητα επικοινωνίας, ευγένεια & πελατοκεντρική αντίληψη
*ΚΥΡΙΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΘΕΣΗΣ*

Διαχείριση και ανάπτυξη πελατολογίου, επαφή και υλοποίηση των  στόχων της συμφωνίας ανά πελάτη , Εταιρικοί Πελάτες ( Key Αccounts)Σύνταξη τεχνικών κειμένων στα ελληνικά και αγγλικά (τεχνικές περιγραφές / προδιαγραφές)Εκπόνηση – συντονισμός Η/Μ μελετών με χρήση AutocadΔημιουργία και παρακολούθηση λίστας υλικών (BOM) και συντονισμός παραγγελιώνΕξυπηρέτηση Πελατών- Παραγγελιοληψίες Προϊόντων και αντιμετώπιση οποιονδήποτε ΠροβλημάτωνΔημιουργική ανάπτυξη στην εφαρμογή νέων αγορών ( Καταναλωτικής και Επαγγελματικής αγοράς)Συμμετοχή στην διαμόρφωση των προσφορών/ συμβάσεων και  σχεδιασμό ενεργειώνΔημιουργία και επίτευξη  εμπορικών στόχωνΣωστή εκτίμηση για τα μεγέθη και τις εξελίξεις της αγοράς στην περιοχή ευθύνης καθώς και καταγραφή των εμπορικών κινήσεων του ανταγωνισμού.Υλοποίηση της Εμπορικής Πολιτικής και του ευρύτερου Στρατηγικού Σχεδιασμού της εταιρίας, με στόχο την ενίσχυση της αξίας των προϊόντων της και την ανάπτυξη του μεριδίου της στην αγορά.Ανάπτυξη καλών σχέσεων με όλους τους πελάτες, δημιουργία αποτελεσματικού customer service.Σύναψη επιτυχημένων στρατηγικών συνεργασιώνΠροετοιμασία εκθέσεων (reports) με συλλογή, ανάλυση και παρουσίαση πληροφοριώνΣυνεχή & Δυναμική Παρακολούθηση budget πωλήσεωνΔιαχείριση πελατειακών σχέσεων με την συνεχόμενη υποστήριξη τους, τόσο σε επίπεδο βελτιστοποίησης υφιστάμενων δομών όσο και σε επίπεδο ανεύρεσης καινοτόμων λύσεωνΤακτική συνεργασία με τις υπόλοιπες ομάδες υποστήριξης και με το Τμήμα Παραγωγής προκειμένου να υπάρχει ποιοτική και συνεπής παράδοση των παραδοτέωνΣχεδιασμός και τήρηση χρονοδιαγράμματος εργασιών, διαχείριση και επίλυση τεχνικών λεπτομερειών

*Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ:*

Σταθερή απασχόλησηΑνταγωνιστικό πακέτο αποδοχών (αναλόγως προσόντων και εμπειρίας)Σύγχρονο και ευχάριστο εργασιακό περιβάλλονΔυνατότητα εξέλιξης σε μια δυναμικά αναπτυσσόμενη εταιρεία
*ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ* *hr**@**yalodomi**.**gr*

----------

